

Ask HN: What do you think about our new link blogging service? - coryl

Hi friends, we're a few weeks into development for our link blogging service and we'd love feedback. Basically a quick and easy way to post links for people who are lazy but like to share things, kind of like Facebook Links + Twitter.<p>We think we can evolve it into something interesting, not only a place for sharing content but discovering and discussing content too. Right now the focus is on making posting easy and look good.<p>http://www.howl.com<p>You can register or use (demo // asdfasdf)<p>Please give it a try, post bunch of different URLs, and try to break it. Let us know what you think about our product and market. Thanks!
======
coryl
Clickable: <http://www.howl.com>

